# Did anybody add weight for the holiday season?



## Stormy (Feb 1, 2017)

I always gain 5-10 pounds overeating around Christmas time and now I'm walking more and eating less fatty stuff to try and lose it. Did anybody else here gain weight since Thanksgiving and what are you doing to lose it?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2017)

I didn't add much.  I didn't keep track of it but I don't feel much heavier and my clothes don't feel any tighter.  The scale says about the same, too.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't know about me but my wallet got lighter..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2017)

20lbs...Typical for me during the winter months! Normally lose it during the summer..
.


----------



## IKE (Feb 2, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> "20 Lbs.".....Typical for me during the winter months! Normally lose it during the summer.



Same here......I've started cutting back, it's getting almost to the point where I have to look in the mirror to see what color my socks are.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2017)

This year I was able to hold the line.

The best diet tip I have to offer.  *If it tastes good spit it out!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2017)

I always add around ten pounds, this year we went nuts with visits to the bakery and even ordering a Tiramisu online.  I usually am able to shed it with walking daily and a more reasonable diet, but it takes a lot longer to shed it than put it on. :crying:


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 2, 2017)

Been struggling with a personal weight battle and, so far, I've lost 30 lbs. My biggest success has been to not gain an ounce over the holidays. Now, I've got 40lbs more to go, then I'm eligible to join the "chunkindales" dancers. Should improve my social life greatly! Wish me luck....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2017)

I seem to always battle the same 5 pounds. This year I added 2 pounds to  that. All my daughters fault.lol My Daughter moved from the west coast  to the east coast and we celebrated the holidays in their new home. We had a wonderful time and because I am on a strict  gluten free diet she made me an assortment of gluten free cookies. The photo shows the ones that did me in. She made Linzer Tortes that were to die for. I even ate them for breakfast. I really do appreciate her efforts and really don't blame her for me being such a piggy. I am cutting down now and soon will be stuck with the original 5 pounds. I do know one of the reasons for the 5 pounds is that I eat way to fast. The hubby is just starting and I'm reaching for seconds. I'm thinking of eating everything with chop sticks. That should slow me down especially when we have soup.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 2, 2017)

Hauntedtexan you did good losing so much weight congrats and good luck with the rest you'll feel so much better. Ruth those look so good I don't blame you for overindulging. Davey Bea and Sea funny stuff there. Ruthanne you're lucky you stayed the same good for you and Ken thanks for the tips but when it comes to keeping journals or measuring and weighing stuff I just have no ambition to do those things


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2017)

Stormy said:


> Hauntedtexan you did good losing so much weight congrats and good luck with the rest you'll feel so much better. Ruth those look so good I don't blame you for overindulging. Davey Bea and Sea funny stuff there. Ruthanne you're lucky you stayed the same good for you and Ken thanks for the tips but when it comes to keeping journals or measuring and weighing stuff I just have no ambition to do those things



I hate measuring and weighing my food too so now I use smaller dishes for my servings.  I swapped out the dinner plate for a bread plate, I use a 10 ounce bowl for soup, salad, cereal,etc..., a small sauce dish for ice cream and other desserts, a juice glass for beverages that contain calories.  It is still measuring but it requires no thought or extra dishes.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 2, 2017)

I love to munch..... My trick that I use is taking Premium oyster soup crackers, and 1 at a time splitting them in half with my fingernails, them dip the stronger half in margarine, yogurt or a soft dip. Then put the halves together and eat that tiny sandwich. By the time I've done this about a handful's worth, my cravings are gone with very little damage to my weight loss efforts and it may even be good for the arthritis in my hands....bonus! If you want to be daring, dip the halves in peanut butter and jelly without breaking.... (Must use the "premium" brand because the off brands don't work) It works!


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2017)

I already needed to lose a few lbs so didn't even weigh myself after Christmas, but I've lost 5lbs since 1 January by calorie counting, I have 1200 cals a  day, plus shorts walks,  weather permitting


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 5, 2017)

I gained a few. Not bad. I'll work it off when spring hits. Too much staying indoors with the crappy weather right now.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wren said:


> I already needed to lose a few lbs so didn't even weigh myself after Christmas, but I've lost 5lbs since 1 January by calorie counting, I have 1200 cals a  day, plus shorts walks,  weather permitting



Congrats Wren nice going. I've been able to get rid of 3 so far with extra walking and some portion control. I also dug out an old pair wrist weights I had so moving my arms while walking burns a couple of extra calories and also strengthens my muscles a little. I switched from eating ice cream so much to eating sherbert


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2017)

Never gained a pound over the holidays.  Must be my healthy eating plan.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 13, 2017)

Wren said:


> I already needed to lose a few lbs so didn't even weigh myself after Christmas, but I've lost 5lbs since 1 January by calorie counting, I have 1200 cals a  day, plus shorts walks,  weather permitting



1,200 calories a day?  So you just eat breakfast then starve the rest of the day???  Yes I'm sure I've gained weight the past few months but I certainly can't blame the weather here in Hawaii.  I just need to super-glue my lips shut with just enough space for a straw.


----------



## Wren (Feb 14, 2017)

> '1,200 calories a day? So you just eat breakfast then starve the rest of the day??? '



Can't imagine what you have for breakfast Hoot n Annie ! me starve ? Never,  I love my food, I've just cut out sweet things like cakes, chocolate etc with a treat on Saturdays and reached my target loss of  7lb yesterday


----------



## charry (Feb 16, 2017)

Wren said:


> I already needed to lose a few lbs so didn't even weigh myself after Christmas, but I've lost 5lbs since 1 January by calorie counting, I have 1200 cals a  day, plus shorts walks,  weather permitting





well done Wren.......


----------



## Wren (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Charry, I've been wanting to shift half a stone for ages but my sweet tooth always got the better of me, however, I'm determined to keep it off now and in a few weeks hoping to lose another few lbs by walking more when the weather  improves


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Dragonlady (May 6, 2017)

I did, darnit, but did lose it when I got off my sweets binge (I have a ravenous sweet tooth) Gained 5 lbs. I have to watch my cholesterol and it was up on my annual visit oi my doctor - which jarred me into behaving myself. Have pretty much cut them out completely except for a very occasional slip.


----------

